# Sanveann inspired Cover, and Van Gogh Decal Girl skin



## cdchandler (Apr 30, 2009)

I saw Sanveann tutorial for the cover for the kindle 2 and had to try it, luckily I use to quilt so had plenty of fat quarters on hand, I picked a lovely purple fern pattern and purchased a nice ribbon to go with and after about a hour and a half of tinkering and sewing the cover was complete. I of course had to update my Kindle 2, so off to Decal girl and Van Gogh's Starry Night.

So here's photos of each, and I just wanted to say thank you, to Sanveann for sharing such great detailed instructions. And of course I had to show off my new skin <G>.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love Van Gogh.  Your cover is very nice, and the fact that you did it yourself is great.  
Thank you so much for sharing pics.  
deb


----------



## cdchandler (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you Deb, it was fun to make, and I also have loved VanGogh's Starry night for quite some time.  It just seemed to fit.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Pretty!


----------



## cdchandler (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Very Pretty.


----------



## cdchandler (Apr 30, 2009)

I thank you, it was fun to make, I look forward to making a few more, perhaps with matching thread next time.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

It looks great!


----------



## cdchandler (Apr 30, 2009)

How very nice of you to say.  And a big thank you, for taking the time to post all the directions and pictures.  It really dresses up the Amazon k2 cover.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

A very Klassy Kombo!


----------



## cdchandler (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you, how Kind of you to Komment on my Kover


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Because I am so inept at sewing, I had asked Sanveann to make me a cover. The result was fantastic!!










Thanks again!


----------



## zephyrs (Jun 6, 2009)

WoW both covers are fabulous!  cdchandler you did a great job sewing your cover.  As someone who has given up the thought of ever being able to sew well I can truly appreciate what a great job you did.


----------



## cdchandler (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow, your cover came out great.  Really pushes me to make another one.  And the ribbon accent tie adds a nice finishing touch.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

egh34 said:


> Because I am so inept at sewing, I had asked Sanveann to make me a cover. The result was fantastic!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also had Sanveann make me a cover. I have no way to post a picture. Mine is the same as this one except it does not have the ribbon tie to close it. Thanks Sanveann I love it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I love both the cover and the skin.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

I'm so glad you guys both like your covers


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks very nice


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! Those covers are beautiful!


----------



## cdchandler (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you Anne, I thought they would complement each other well.


----------



## cdchandler (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you to all those who took the time to look, Sanveann's tutorial is great, and I'll be making more I am sure.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

Very lovely!!!


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I love the Van Gogh skin! I have been thinking about getting one (Starry Night is my favorite painting, hands down) and I wanted to see one on the K2 before buying it. Does the skin run onto the back of your kindle as well??


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow both of these covers look so great. I love how you both did the band in a different contrasting fabric. They look great!


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I love your cover but I am new to the kindleboard, so can I ask a really dumb question?  Who is Sanveann and where can I find him or her?  I love to sew and quilt and might possibly make my own cover. Nancy


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Spiritwind 1 said:


> I love your cover but I am new to the kindleboard, so can I ask a really dumb question? Who is Sanveann and where can I find him or her? I love to sew and quilt and might possibly make my own cover. Nancy


Hi and welcome - It looks like Sanveann replied to this thread a little earlier...If you scroll down to her post in this thread and then look to the left of her post under her user name and put your mouse over some of the icons there, you will find one that says PM or personal message. click on that one and then you can send her a PM about it (like email). You may want to look around a bit too, because I think she made a thread with instructions on how to make your own cover.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Very cute, do they have somthing like this for the DX yet?


----------

